# Just Because it's Tuesday!



## sawhorseray (Sep 29, 2020)

In a Catholic school cafeteria, a nun places a note in front of a pile of apples, "Only take one. God is watching." Further down the line is a pile of cookies. A little boy makes his own note, "Take all you want. God is watching the apples."


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 29, 2020)

All very good and funny.  Definitely needed.  Thanks again Ray.  Much appreciated.


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 29, 2020)

You're The Man Ray. . .Thanks

John


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 29, 2020)

Good ones!


----------



## goldendogs (Sep 29, 2020)

Keep em  coming  Ray, there real good


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 29, 2020)

Thanks guys, I post them when I get 'em, got to make sure they are the clean ones! RAY


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 29, 2020)

thanks Ray, always need a laugh!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 30, 2020)

1.  The social dogs--looks just like our place.  Both the dog and the cat apparently think it's family time whenever I need the John..
2.  I REALLY want to see that bone come out of his nose--from right to left.
LOL
Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 30, 2020)

Again thanks for the laughs in such a trying time for this country.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 30, 2020)

Good ones.


----------

